# So who are you and what do you do?



## Wendy (Jun 20, 2006)

I know this has been done before but i have a short memory so humour me please.:crazy: 

Anyways, I'm Wendy and i live in Guelph, Ontario. (Yep, I'm a Cannuck) Hubby and I are about to celebrate our 19th anniversary. We have a 17 year old son. We also have three cats and a Jack Russell Terrier. I have my own house cleaning business....it's nice being self employed...and hubby is a production manager for a vinyl siding manufacturer. Even the boy has a job....he works in the hot deli at the local grocer.

I've been growing orchids for just over 5 years now and specialize in Paphs and some Phrags. (Thanks John!  ) What an addiction! I've recently decided to cut back on my collection though as it was getting to be too much work and not much fun.

Okay, who's next........


----------



## Heather (Jun 20, 2006)

Me! me! Pick me! 

Okay, um, I'm Heather (my first name's actually Anne but rarely am I called that), I'm 34, and have a bachelor's from UMass Amherst in Anthropology and I tend to work in the Museum world, in many different areas including retail management and visitor services, and now with more of an emphasis on education and public programming and PR and marketing. In the museum/non-profit world, staffs are generally tiny and so we end up doing a little of everthing. Good for the resume, difficult to explain in one sentence. I am, as of April, the "Outreach Coordinator" at the Culinary Archives & Museum at Johnson & Wales University in Providence, RI. I was really hoping I would be able to transition into more of an outdoor botanic garden setting when I lost my last job last January, but it was not in the cards. Perhaps next time! 

I live in West Roxbury, MA; this is my first time living "in" Boston! I grew up in Massachusetts and have lived there (but in more rural settings) my entire life with the exception of the 6 years I lived in Albuquerque, NM. while the SO was getting his PhD in Physics. He now works for MIT, and will tell you he is an engineer, but he's really not. I have an older sister (6 years) who lives in Oakland, CA and a mom, who also lives in MA. The SO and I met 15 years ago in a Peruvian archaeology class (I am constantly trying to convince him that we need to go to Peru to commemorate this but he sees through my ploy...) we are not married, nor do we have kids. We have an evil cat, Mosi (which means "cat" in the Navajo language), who is 13 years old, and I have some fish. Actually, the fish are my orchid's pets.

I have been growing orchids since November 2003, after my last boss gave me an Iwanagara Haleahi for my birthday. I fine tuned my interests and began concentrating on Paphs and Phrags in May of 2004. I have about 75 Paphs and Phrags (and as I am sure you are well aware) I specialize in the multi-floral Paph species and hybrids, Phrag besseae species and hybrids, and long petaled Phrag. species.


----------



## Wendy (Jun 20, 2006)

Cool Heather!!! Everyone else must be shy. :ninja: 

Next........


----------



## Heather (Jun 20, 2006)

Wendy said:


> Cool Heather!!! Everyone else must be shy. :ninja:
> 
> Next........



I am actually very shy with people I don't know. I get really *really* nervous meeting people in person. I know, it's hard to believe...


----------



## Marco (Jun 20, 2006)

Ok my turn.

Hi, my name is Marco and I'm addicted to orchids. Nice to meet all of you!

I'm 24, the youngest of three, and just recently graduate from CUNY Hunter College with a BS in Accounting. I live in Hicksville, New York, with my parents and have lived here for about 15 years. Currently, I work as a part time staff in a small accounting firm in Huntington Station, Long Island. (Screw the city! I went to school in the city for 6 years my commute was horrible. Waking up at 7:30 am with a 15 minute drive to work is oh so sweet!  ) I'm trying, keyword "trying", to study for my CPA examinations. I promised myself I wouldn't work full time until I pass at least 3 sections of the exam. At this rate I may never pass but I've always had a tendency to be a pro at crastination. The probing stick oke: of a looming student loan that is soon to be due is pushing me to go study because my pay now just isn't cutting it.

I'm a windowsill grower that started collecting orchids this past March of 2006 and started getting hybrids from various generas - phal, paph uniflora, vanda, catts, dend and oncid - to test the waters and see what I could handle. (The vandas will be on their way out very soon). After about a week I stepped into the wonderful world of Paph multi's and species and purchased a phil. alba seedling, bs eva weigner, st. swithin seedling and gloria naugle seedling. Along with that purchase I also ordered several phal species and hybrids. That was the turning point where I started to focus more on Phals and Paphs. Soon after that I bought "The wuss" from Heather along with her huge Eva Weigner and thats when I really started focusing most of my attention on Paph Polyantha hybrids who have either some sand, roth or phil influence. But now I'm looking more into stonei influenced hybrids.

My favorite Paph Multi is the Sanderianum. I hope soon I'll be able to own and take care of one. Once I pass my exams I'm seriously thinking about treating myself to a multi-growth sand and a nice vacation to Luzon. A trip that I've been pestering my SO about telling her she HAS to go. Supplemented with excuses like "you can visit your family" and "I can visit my family". Unfortunatley she figured out I'm planning to go find a guide to trek around luzon to hunt down native species that grow in Luzon and that I need her to be a translator because my filipino is horendous.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 20, 2006)

Ok, looks like I'm up next.

My name is Zach and I'm 20. In the fall, I'll be a junior at the College of William & Mary. I'm attempting to double major: Biology and Environmental Science.

This summer I'm living in Williamsburg and assisting cdub with his masters thesis: a floristic study of an 87 square mile watershed. Basically, we walk around in the woods all day and pull up plants. When I'm not doing that, I work in the kitchen at a local upscale seafood restaurant. I've done everything... washing dishes, salads, prep work, working the line, etc. It sucks and I'm probably going to get a tree mapping job from the school, so it looks like I'll be quitting that one soon.

My interests mainly lie with the genus Cypripedium with an emphasis on section Trigonopedia. I'm a big evolution nerd, so I'm definitely into systematics and taxonomy. I'd love to be able to get into orchid conservation, too. I believe all species have intrinsic value and 'deserve' to be able to survive in their homes.

I just starting growing slippers in May with the help of Teresa. She sent me two Phrags. The Cape Gold Nugget is in love with me while the Uranus wants a divorce. Or wants to commit suicide. Or something.

As for hobbies, orchid growing is the main one, obviously. I was a reasonably accomplished distance runner in highschool(those are the only hits when my name is googled) and I tried running collegiately for a year, but it prevented me from taking classes I wanted. So I'm done with that phase. I still like to run once in a while for fun.

As for the future, I don't really know. I'll definitely go to graduate school. As for a PhD... That'd be nice, but I don't want to count my chickens before they hatch.


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 20, 2006)

I am 30, and one of ten kids from an Irish catholic family. 

I went to college, but left early when I was hired by USA television networks as a Media Designer. The job was great, but the cubicles not so much. I left and cashed out my stock options to start my own bookstore. After two years, I sold that business and suckered my girlfriend at the time into marrying me. We had been living together for a year and I couldn't see myself living without her, so the decision was easy.

My wife and I are currently traveling the world. She contracts with hospitals that are short on staff, so we end up moving at least every six months. We have lived in several different cities including Albuquerque, NM and are currently in Phoenix, AZ. 

I have been growing orchids for five years, starting with the Japanese species Neofinetia falcata.


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay, so I'm twenty-five, just recently graduated with a BA in English Lit, finally, after taking a few years off to write. Now, I am really getting to work on the novel so that is consuming most of my time. I recently picked up the violin, have been playing for two years, and I love it, although my cat does not. 

I grow in my apt, which is located in a really nice area of San Francisco with a great view. They are on a rack, by the window, and amount to about twenty-fice, although I have killed nearly three times as many (damn phals) until I realized that slippers were more suited to me. It's small, but cozy, and you all are welcome here if you're ever out here.

I met my boyfriend four years ago two days before he was going to move back to NYC (he hated San Francisco) and somehow a few months later, I convinced him he needed to move back here. Now, we're just waiting for him to finish some projects, and then we'll be packing all our things and moving to NYC. I have had to give away so many plants due to this, and keep my collection down in preparation for this.

I am also working on getting my citizenship so I can go to Japan, and eat sushi, luckily for me, Max loves sushi, too (although he hates the 'uglies', aka orchids).


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jun 20, 2006)

Geez, where to start...this will probably end up very long...

Well, I'm 25 and the youngest of four brothers. My mother has always been an outgoing person, gardener, and biology nut and has her Masters in Microbiology and is currently working in a lab working on a cure for the degenerative eye disease, Retinitis pigmentosa...ironic huh. My father just retired from being an electrical engineer (PE) and has his Masters in Electrical Engineering and has always been an insanely intelligent math/logical person who keeps very much to himself. I ended up a mix of the two, and the only one of my brothers with any interest in biology. 

I grew up and still live in Springboro, Ohio which is basically a large suburb between Dayton and Cincinnati. Since I can remember I've always preferred to be entertained by nature and spent my early years exploring the woods and creeks near my house. I've always had pets and plants, and a mom who was very supportive of any passing interest. I learned to read before I can remember so that I could identify the bugs/fish/plants I found on my adventures. My teachers all thought I had reading problems because I failed every book test on the beginner books because I didn't bother reading them(bah, fiction) until my mom showed them an example of my reading latin plant and animal names. I still avoid fiction to this day.

When I was about six I took an interest in her couple houseplants, so she took me to the local nursery to find my own houseplants and then to the book store to find some books. After about a year, the window in my bedroom was a jungle of houseplants and slowly died of neglect when my new hobby of tropical fish took hold. Before that happened, I had gotten a book on orchids...my one desire that would not come to be since I couldn't find them anywhere for sale. Well, the next year tropical fish and frogs and other small critters were my preferred hobby and after another year or two there were no houseplants to be found in my room, but instead about six 10 gallon tanks, a 20 gallon tank of cichlids, a 29 gallon tank for my Oscar, and a 55 gallon tank for my beloved pet large mouth bass. I slowly got out of those hobbies too, and slowly back into plants but not as intensely. 

When I hit about 14 or 15 years old, I had found that old book on orchids, and on the last page was a picture of Psychopsis papillio. My mom said she worked with a guy in the lab that grew orchids and asked him if he could find me one. Sure enough, a month later I had the most interesting plant my eyes had ever seen...and it wasn't even in bloom. We went to the local orchid society meeting the same month and it was over for me when the Psychopsis bloomed the next month. The orchids started to pile in along with books on them, then the internet got big and info was everywhere. Since then I've had an unsatiable thirst for orchids and knowledge on them.

I always did well in high school, and at the time was convinced I wanted to get my PhD in Biology or Botany and had all these ideas of my future before I graduated high school. My first year in college was complete reality shock, and the part I get from my dad kicked in and I hated being around so many people. By the second year a girl I knew well from high school was a freshman at the same college and we spent a lot of time together. That wasn't in the cards and when that ended I got just passing grades until the school year was over. That summer I moved out to a huge six bedroom mansion out in the country with a few friends and did the party central thing for a summer and never went back to school in the fall. The party house thing fell through for obvious reasons, and I started working for a living and have done it all since then jobwise. From dishwashing to hanging billboards, cooking to data entry, production line to stock boy...you name it, I probably made a few dollars doing it.

About a year ago, one of my best friends started working for a small water damage restoration company and got me and a couple friends jobs there. They've since weeded out our employees so it's just us, the group of friends who pretty much run the place. The money is great, and better than what most of my friends who graduated college is, but the work can be very unenviable. If someones carpets need cleaned it's a good day. If someones sewage line backflows and fills their basement with a foot of raw sewage that's a bad day. If we have to do three sewage jobs and five clean water losses...that's today and thank god it's over. My schedule can be anywhere. I haven't worked the last three days and today put in a 16 hour day. Hopefully tomorrow is not a repeat.

Obviously orchids and plants are a big part of my spare time now, and recently other hobbies have popped up. In the last year, my interest in fish has been renewed, especially since I now have the money to do it right. It started with a rescuee Betta from WalMart and a few conversations with Park Bear about Killifish and is ending who knows where. In the last couple of months, my friend from work talked me into trying a saltwater tank and my new reef tank is my current money pit. I'm ashamed to say in the last couple of weeks I've probably logged more hours on the Reef Forums than I have the Orchids ones. I almost fear what the future holds...I just hope I win the lottery so I can support it.

I left a lot out, but I still probably typed more than anyone cares to read. The party years I left out as well, they would make a GREAT read, but I save those stories for when we're fishing. Besides, some of the stories aren't very appropriate for an orchid forum.

Jon
________
Ferrari Modulo History


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm finding this thread really interesting. It's great seeing the variety. The orchid society back home was mainly just old ladies talking about their floofy catts. No offense to any of our old ladies, though! Much offense to floofy catts, however.


----------



## Marco (Jun 21, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> I left a lot out, but I still probably typed more than anyone cares to read. The party years I left out as well, they would make a GREAT read, but I save those stories for when we're fishing. Besides, some of the stories aren't very appropriate for an orchid forum.
> 
> Jon



That's the stuff that got me kicked out of hunter and placed me on an extended 6 year program oke:

Tien - Let's trade, I want to move out of New York.


----------



## Heather (Jun 21, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> The party years I left out as well, they would make a GREAT read, but I save those stories for when we're fishing. Besides, some of the stories aren't very appropriate for an orchid forum.
> 
> Jon



Looks like we need to plan a fishing trip with Jon one day. 

I am really enjoying learning more about/getting to know everyone. Fascinating stories; find me wishing you were all a little closer, but I suppose that's part of what makes us a diverse group.


----------



## Heather (Jun 30, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> ...we need to go to Japan and Peru...



okay, so John? when are we running away to Peru?


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 30, 2006)

If you have your passport we can go next week. I have been personally invited to Ecuador, so we could make it a holiday.


----------



## Kyle (Jun 30, 2006)

Ecuador? Go in January, I should be back down there agian at that time.


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 30, 2006)

Kyle, you snuck in on me. I didn't realize you had joined. Kyle and I are going to be in Ecuador in January. Who else wants to go? How is the beer down there Kyle?


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 30, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> Kyle, you snuck in on me. I didn't realize you had joined. Kyle and I are going to be in Ecuador in January. Who else wants to go? How is the beer down there Kyle?



Did someone mention Ecuador?


----------



## Heather (Jun 30, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> Kyle, you snuck in on me. I didn't realize you had joined. Kyle and I are going to be in Ecuador in January. Who else wants to go? How is the beer down there Kyle?



No kidding? Are you really going??


----------



## Wogga (Jun 30, 2006)

Hey! I want to go pleurothallid hunting in ecuador!!!


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 30, 2006)

Heather said:


> No kidding? Are you really going??


 
You know, if I have a free credit card by then, I will. What the hell. You only live once right? Let's do it! Who wants to take a board fieldtrip to Ecuador???


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 30, 2006)

Well, I _want_ to go...


----------



## DavidH (Jun 30, 2006)

Well, I appear to be the oldest as I'm approaching 42 in August. My primary job is flying F-16's and teaching international military pilots to fly the airplane. I've been married for 4 years to a younger woman (10 years my junior) and we're working on starting a family. I graduated with a double major in Psychology and Middle East History from the USAF Academy, have an M.S. in Instructional and Performance Technology, am almost complete with a Chief Information Officer certificate from the National Defense University, and will be working on my MBA in another year. I also work part-time teaching Flawless Execution methodologies to Fortune 500 companies as a facilitator with a company called Afterburner Seminars. I've hiked the Grand Canyon every year for the past 5 years and have decided to make it an annual habit (this last year I finally had zero blisters and didn't lose any toe nails - the previous year I did rim-to-rim-to-rim (48 miles total) and lost one big toe nail).

I once grew phrags and catts 17 years ago, but took a 13 year sabbatical after they were killed by a caretaker when I was stationed for a year in Korea. I bought a greenhouse in May and currently have accumulated over 350 plants, with almost all being paphs or phrags, in the last 8 months. The scary thing is that I'm out of room and I've got another 100 plants arriving tomorrow...so creative greenhouse placement is in the works and I'm creating rolling shelves on the bottom rows to I can use the middle area when I'm not in the greenhouse. I've got 10 roses growing in my backyard, a pond with 200+ mosquito fish (they are worse than rabbits) and a single goldfish, two cats (mine...my wife has to put up with them as part of the marital package), and 120 feet of algerian ivy covering the entire adobe brick wall in the backyard. For Tucson, it's a pretty lush oasis, especially when compared to the rock covered front yard with the desert landscaping.

As far as family stuff, I'm the oldest of 3, but have an older stepbrother, and two younger stepsisters as well (Dad got re-married when I was 19). Everyone lives in Minnesota. My grandparents started a family nursery in 1942 and my dad is currently running it. The greenhouses didn't arrive until 10 years ago and I wasn't very much interested in landscaping. He raises and sells Koi on the property and keeps about 14 peacocks roaming the nursery during the summer (they get locked in a barn in the winter because they're too stupid to come out of the cold).

As well as enjoying hiking, I play tennis, mountain bike, build computers, and love reading Sci-Fi/Fantasy books. That's a quick summary.
-Dave


----------



## Wogga (Jun 30, 2006)

well, i might be able to get a week trip tickets for $800. that could be doable by january, methinks methinks.


----------



## Heather (Jun 30, 2006)

Dave - nice to learn more about you! 

Peacocks - gosh, this is the second mention of peacocks today! I keep finding myself wondering *why* Lien does not yet have a peacock....Lien? 

Ecuador/Peru - goodness, can you people imagine the trouble we could get into down there? A group of us nuts? together? How fun would that be?? I might have to turn my orchid fund into a S. America fund....Hrm....


----------



## couscous74 (Jun 30, 2006)

So Dave is flying us all to Ecuador in F-16s? :clap:


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 30, 2006)

couscous74 said:


> So Dave is flying us all to Ecuador in F-16s? :clap:



You are a _genius_!


----------



## Heather (Jun 30, 2006)

Sweet!!


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 30, 2006)

David, are we allowed to have handles? Can I be Blackbeard? 

"Maverick, this is Blackbeard...I have a bogie on my tail!" 

You lead a very interesting life. I got your p.m. and I will be calling you next week to see if we can setup a visit to tucson.


----------



## Kyle (Jun 30, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> Kyle, you snuck in on me. I didn't realize you had joined.



You underestimated my sneakyness...



PHRAG said:


> How is the beer down there Kyle?



Its surprisingly good, and really cheap.



Wogga said:


> Hey! I want to go pleurothallid hunting in ecuador!!!



Its more like shooting fish in a barrel, there everywhere!

Kyle


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 30, 2006)

Dave, at 42, you're still a youngster... I've got you beat by over 20 years. I know there's at least one other person here that's older, also. But I'm not giving away any secrets.


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 30, 2006)

60 isn't old anymore. 60 is the new 40 they say.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 30, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> 60 isn't old anymore. 60 is the new 40 they say.



Actually, it's not bad. I'm retired, enjoying myself, my orchids, my yard and my husband -- not necessarily in that order. I've "paid my dues," by working until my retirement a couple of years ago. Now I'm still working, but more or less on my terms. 

This is a great forum, by the way. It's in the "enjoying myself" part.


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 30, 2006)

Medicine resident at NYU, about to start the 3rd and last year. before that, med school at NYU, college at Princeton, majored in molecular biology. residency doesn't leave much time for anything, so that's why all the paphs went into modified s/h. windowsill growing for 12 years now, still waiting for the time and $$ for a greenhouse.


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 30, 2006)

Jason, if in the future you need a gardener/sushi chef you let me know. I'll even let you call me your man servant. I could use the work.


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 30, 2006)

I guess you know you've made it in life when you can afford a 'man servant'. gotta work on the loans first though. 153,000 and getting compounded quarterly at 3.125% (which sure beats 8% a decade ago).


----------



## Marco (Jun 30, 2006)

Jmoney said:


> Medicine resident at NYU, about to start the 3rd and last year. before that, med school at NYU, college at Princeton, majored in molecular biology. residency doesn't leave much time for anything, so that's why all the paphs went into modified s/h. windowsill growing for 12 years now, still waiting for the time and $$ for a greenhouse.




That greenhouse will come in no time flat. You guys in medicine definately get props. I would go nuts.


----------



## DavidH (Jun 30, 2006)

Hmmm, Ecuador in an F-16...That'd be fun for me, but you'd probably be frozen while laying in the non-pressurized travel pod at temps of -70 C.

One time on a cross country, I pulled out my duffle bag and the entire thing was frozen solid because after takeoff I flew through a rainstorm.

I leave for the UAE for 5 months beginning in August...I'm hoping to be flying their F-16's while I'm there.

BTW, last time I looked most people here are already using handles. At work, everyone calls each other by their nickname. We often times have a hard time remembering the real first name for someone. 

Fortunately, I've not done anything stupid to earn mine. The humor is that my primary nickname (I've got two; one that everyone calls me and the other the callsign I fly with - most call me by my primary, some call me by my flight callsign) is "Bud" because I had the orchid collection when I went to Korea, so they started calling me "Bud", short for flower bud. The best nicknames are those that flow with someone's last name. In my case, there were two competing nicknames. One was "Bud", the other was "Val" for the Viking heaven. Since my last name is Norweigan, I think you can figure out what my last name truly is.

Some of my favorites are: "Woody" Woodcock, "Swingin" Dickinson, "Slap" Maxwell, "Tunes" - last name is Looney, "Mo" Lester, "Fish" Salomonson, "Zip" Duda, and "Slacker" Acker.


----------



## Wogga (Jun 30, 2006)

SWEET!! i wanna be ICEMAN!!


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 1, 2006)

Colin, that might work if your last name is Riceman.

'Mac' McGarity has a nice ring to it. If I ever have a son, he has already been named. Magnus.

So, tonight I broke the news to my wife. In January, I am going to Ecuador, possibly also Peru. She took it rather well. So who is coming with me?


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 1, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> So who is coming with me?


I'm going to start selling girl scout cookies RIGHT NOW.


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 1, 2006)

I am going to start a new thread for it, so I don't keep hijacking this one.


----------



## Rick (Jul 2, 2006)

SlipperFan said:


> Dave, at 42, you're still a youngster... I've got you beat by over 20 years. I know there's at least one other person here that's older, also. But I'm not giving away any secrets.



I don't know about how many are over 60, but there are a good handful of us in our late 40's and up.

I teased Heather a way's back about how she's about the same age (and name) as my baby sister.


----------



## ElixirIce (Sep 11, 2006)

Can I tell my life story too?  

My name is Lisa Marie and I am 23. I have three older brothers (no I'm not spoiled! I was-and still am- the SLAVE!). I just graduated this past June from UC-Riverside with a degree in biochemistry. I want to go to medical school but I need time for my plants (hahaha!). I like doing just about anything. I learned how to fix cars from my dad and my brothers and I learned how to cook and sew from my mom. I really love baking cakes and other goodies and I'm getting pretty darn good at decorating them and making them look all nice and professional looking. I also do some pretty cool looking fruit and vegetable carving (I must sound like SUCH a geek). I also really love reading and watching movies so if any of you have read or watched anything interesting, please let me know and I'll be sure to add it to my never-ending list.

My dad has been growing/selling/hybridizing orchids since I was a little girl. He used to have this big sterile box in my bathroom that he would use to move plants from flasks to flasks or to put seeds in flasks or whatever the heck he did. I learned almost everything I know about orchids from my parents. I used to just sit and listen to them lecture other people on how to grow them and eventually I listened and asked enough questions to be able to tell other people how to grow them. 

I just barely started my own collection when I moved away for college two years ago. I grow mostly phals and dendrobiums because I didn't have much space in my apartment and because there wasn't a lot of light that came through my window. 

Since I graduated, I moved back home and now I have more space (=more plants!) so I decided on trying Paphs. My dad used to grow them a lot when I was little but stopped for some reason. My mom tells me it's because they were too hard to grow? That sounds really weird though since a lot of people have been telling me that they're easy to grow! Maybe because there weren't all these great easy-to-grow hybrids back then? I dont know. Maybe they just tell me that so I won't buy more plants.  

Sooo yeah. Not much going on here. Trying to find a job in the biotech or pharmaceutical industry (anyone care to put in a good word for me? haha... just kidding) and in the meantime still being a slave at home while trying to add more plants to my collection. 

Let me add that I am VERY glad to have found this forum. You guys are an endless fountain of knowledge and you're a heck of a lot friendlier/funner (is that a word?) than pretty much any other forum I've found! I hope to get to know all of you better and put my two cents worth of know-how in when I can.


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 11, 2006)

ElixirIce said:


> Can I tell my life story too?
> My dad has been growing/selling/hybridizing orchids since I was a little girl. He used to have this big sterile box in my bathroom that he would use to move plants from flasks to flasks or to put seeds in flasks or whatever the heck he did. I learned almost everything I know about orchids from my parents. I used to just sit and listen to them lecture other people on how to grow them and eventually I listened and asked enough questions to be able to tell other people how to grow them.



If you are lucky maybe someone on this forum might know your dad!

Paphman910


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Sep 12, 2006)

So many orchid growing girls near my age and none nearby, never fails.

Welcome aboard Lisa!

Jon
________
Toyota Axv-Iv Specifications


----------



## ElixirIce (Sep 12, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> So many orchid growing girls near my age and none nearby, never fails.
> 
> Welcome aboard Lisa!
> 
> Jon



Sorry Jon


----------



## Heather (Sep 12, 2006)

ElixirIce said:


> (anyone care to put in a good word for me? haha... just kidding)



No, but I work at Johnson & Wales, maybe I can keep an eye out for a garnishing position.  

Jon in SW OH. 
One of these days you may need to move from SW OH, dear.


----------



## Marco (Sep 12, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> So many orchid growing girls near my age and none nearby, never fails.
> 
> Welcome aboard Lisa!
> 
> Jon



Once I saw "23" I knew someone was going to say something like that. lol oke: 

Lisa - Welcome to the forum. Congrats on graduation. You definately need more paphs!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome, Lisa. You have a cool and distinctive avatar.


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 12, 2006)

I had not seen this thread yet; it is interesting to read the backgrounds of all the people...

Well I guess it is my turn..

I am 39 now and live in Minneapolis, Minnesota, USA. My dad was a pilot; first for the Dutch Navy so he lived in New Guinea for 7 years (That was before I was born). Later he moved to Kenya and that is where I was born. As I was born in Kenya I could become a Kenyan citizen; which I did, and as both my parents are Dutch, I also became a Dutch citizen. When I was 21 I had to decide which nationality (as you can't be dual citizen after 21 for the Dutch government) so I kept my Dutch nationality.

When I was 10 my parents moved back to The Netherlands, so I had to move back as well. I went to college there and got my Masters Degree in Plant Breeding with a minor in Plant Taxonomy and Entomology (Yes I love bugs too). At first my dream was to go back to Africa, so I took a tropical orientation, and learned everything about growing coffee, tea, coconuts etc..

When you do your Masters in the Netherlands you have to do either one 6 month internship or two 3 month internships, so I decided to do a 3 month internship and go back to Kenya and work for the East African Herbarium, which was a cool job......going up to the Jungles in the Highlands and collecting herbarium specimens....But anyway after those 3 months I decided Africa was a whole lot different than when you see it when you are 10 years old, so I decided to change my orientation and go into horticulture instead (with a focus on ornamental crops). 

So next I did an internship in Scotland and worked at the Scottish Crop Research Institute. There I met two Professors from the University of Minnesota, who asked if I was interested in coming to the US to come to Grad School. I thought that it would be for 2 to 3 years, but it took a little longer than that.... and I kind of got stuck here in the US....it has been over 15 years now that I have been here....but in the mean time I found my dream job here working with orchids.....who would have thought that I would have found that here in cold Minnesota....

I have always had a passion for orchids (probably since I was 15). After I graduated here at the U of M, I was teaching at the University. One of my classes was in Pot Plant Production and Nursery management, and as I have a love for orchids I took my class to Orchids Limited. Jason was doing all the lab work at the time, and said to my students....we are looking for an assistant here at the lab....I was thinking to myself... I would love to work here.....so I called Jerry, and as I have a PhD in Plant Breeding and have done a lot of tissue culture....instead of the assistant, I became in charge of the lab, and started doing most of the breeding work (Jason still does some of it too). I have now been here at Orchids Limited for the last 6 years, and a lot of the crosses that I made are starting to bloom now. Thus far I have registered over 50 crosses!

Well that is all for now......

Robert


----------



## paphioland (Sep 12, 2006)

Hello,
Name is Ken and have a multitude of hobbies. I Love NYC, Yankees, sailing and Paphs. I enjoy cooking, deep sea fishing, MMA/NHB, BJJ and traveling. Don't like to bake. I play softball, hit baseballs at the batting cage, basketball and have recently become a golfer. I haven't read a fiction book in years. Although read enough fiction for a lifetime between 16-22. I read pop physics, philosophy, math, history and biographies. I am a radiation oncology resident, PGY3. Watch entourage, niptuck, yankees on Yes, the OC and the ultimate fighter. Paphs have remained my number one hobby for the pasy 5 years.


----------



## paphioland (Sep 12, 2006)

I am half Japanese and Italian. Love sushi and going out.


----------



## Mahon (Sep 12, 2006)

...same here, didn't see this thread until today...

Well, most of you know me (some of you hate me, no matter)... I'm 17, senior in high school. I am a Seaman Apprentice (E2) in the US Navy's Advanced Electronics Computer Field (AECF/AEF)... I am being shipped out July 18th next year...

As for orchids, I have only been growing 7 years. I am an orchid Taxonomist and have studied with many top researchers and authorities. My approach to Taxonomy is Synthetic Systematics; I don't like to limit science to a single accepted idea... The primary genera I have been "re-constructing" are those found under Subtribe _Zygopetalinae_. 

Native Florida orchids are my real efforts in propagation... the diversity within these native species can produce stunning and more floriferous forms not seen in the wild. Outcrossing different forms from different locations increases the diversity more and more in these species... After propagating these species, I plant out the strongest and best plants for re-introduction in the wild... the other plants are usually still growing or are sent out to people to be grown in cultivation (to lessen the rarity of the species)... I have been criticized for my efforts in propagating these native species and re-introducing them back into suitable habitats, as the plant would have to originate from the "wild". 

As for cultivation, mostly Pleurothallids and _Paphiopedilum_ make up my collection. There are still a few rare or "wierd" species growing around, and all of my specimen orchids...

That's my story, and I'm sticking with it... =)

-Pat


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 12, 2006)

How can anyone hate a Senior in High School who has been growing orchids for 7 years, who is trying to save native orchids, and who is serving his country????

Ken and Pat, you both sound like great guys.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow...this thread completely slipped me by also.............I'm 52....fortunately, I still feel the same as I felt in my 20's....and act not much differently than I did when I was in my preteens (yes, I still laugh at poop jokes.....). For the past 22 years I've been a biology teacher at Forest Hills High School right here in Queens, NYC, teaching the basic courses along with AP Environmental Science. Spent (too) many years in NYU grad school, pursuing various failed ichthyology projects before realizing that I hated research and enjoyed the teaching that I had to do anyway, so I gave it up and decided to work......Met my wife there, she was in the Herp lab and I was in the fish lab. My wife now teaches biology lab and Evolution at Queens College. I have 4 kids...the oldest is in the MD/PhD prgram at Albert Einstein...takes longer to get a degree, but he actually gets paid for his research and studies, rather than the other way around.....the next is a senior at Columbia, majoring in film...my daughter (the only girl.....yes, I know......) just started freshman year at Sarah Lawrence college, and my youngest is 14, in 9th grade at the Baccalaureate School, a new public HS in Queens. I started growing orchids when I was in grad school, and quickly gravitated to paphs when my first Maudiae bloomed. I don't even know how many plants I have...grown under lights, in a window greenhouse, and in a cold back room with a south facing glass wall.....(I was able to get my nice house because my father, a physician, sold his apt...we all lived together for too short a time) Besides orchids, as I have posted here I also keep SW tanks, 2 reef tanks and a small tank of local invertbrates...(.having always wanted SW while raising the usual freshwater fish as a kid, I jumped on my oldest son's HS research as an excuse to get into that)...also reptiles.. besides turtles and leopard geckoes, I also raise snakes...in fact, I have 18 corn snake eggs incubating right now, ready to hatch in a few weeks...anyone in the NYC area is welcome to adopt one if they want. And of course, my beloved fishing! Especially bluefish..............Then there's gardening, listening to music that my wife hates, watching DVD's (films can be less fun when your son is a film major...my intellectual days are over...a classy foreign movie doesn't quite thrill me the way it used to, but I've never lost my taste for crappy horror ...) and reading, mostly non-fiction these days......Take care, Eric


----------



## Rick (Sep 12, 2006)

I thought I had posted a life story, but that may have been on The Other Site a while back, so I'll add it again.

I'm almost 48 and have been an avid naturalist since I could run down bugs and lizards at 5 years old. Lots of support from the parents, and spent as much time in pet stores (as a customer or employee) as I could growing up in Los Angeles.

I got my biology degree from UC Irvine and specialized in research in behavioral ecology. I spent allot of time looking at African Cichlids, especially Tanganyikan species as models for behavioural adaptations within ecosystems. This is also when I started my book learning on orchids.


After college, worked at the Oklahoma City Zoo, supervising the herp colection or the aquarium. I met my wife there who was a pachyderm keeper. We have 4 boys from her previous mairage that are 18, 19, 19, and 23 years old.

I left the zoo biz about 11 years ago, and now work for an waste water engineering firm in the ecotoxicology division. I do investigative or forensic work to determine the cause of toxicity to standard test organisms in factory effluents, or determine the cause of a fish dieoff in a river. Its mostly lab work, but I'm in the field about 10% of the time.

My wife got me into orchids about 5 years ago after my rocketry hobby got too expensive and impracticle for family life. Now I have a small GH and an "orchidarium". I'm not limited on what I get as long as I keep her in flowers.

Unfortunately she likes the foofoo catts, while I prefer slippers and stinky twisted bulbophylums.:evil: 

There are allot of realy sharp personalities on this site that I enjoy sharing with. Thanks


----------



## PHRAG (Sep 13, 2006)

Rick said:


> There are allot of realy sharp personalities on this site that I enjoy sharing with. Thanks


 
And a few of us dull ones too.


----------



## Greenpaph (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi,

I am 56 years old. I grew up in the Boston, Mass area. I obtained my B.S. degree in pharmacy from Northeastern University and my M.S. degree from Mass College of Pharmacy. I worked 22 years at Beth Israel-Deaconess Hospital in Boston. I was Director of Pharmacy at St. Joseph Hospital in Nashua, NH for 8 years. The last 7 years, I have worked for Rite Aid pharmacy three days per week (semi retired). 
I met my wife, Marie while going to Northeastern. We have 2 boys, Joe and Tony and two grandchildren Roman and Olivia. We bought a home on 20 acres of land on a mountain in upper New Hampshire. I built a 50 x 30 greenhouse about 2 years ago. I enjoy most of my time with God, my family and orchids (in that order).
I have been growing orchids since 1974. A co worker gave me a Rhynchostylis retusa as my first orchid. I then joined the Mass Orchid Society and New Hampshire Orchid Society and became addicted in 1975. Paphs have always been my first love. However, I also love Lycastes, Catts, Oncidiums and various species (I guess you can say all genera of orchids). In my younger years, I did many exhibits for the two societies and am proud to say that I have 4 AOS Show Trophies which I cherish.
I was taught culture by my mentor, 85 year old Victor DeRosa (DeRosa Orchids - Natick, Mass). He originally bought out the Adams Estate (paph), Butterworth Estate (catts) and a few others. I was also taught by a neighbor for many years, Mr. Frank Booth. Frank made many of the multifloral parents of today. This includes his most prestigious hybrid, Susan Booth. Although we are 3 hours apart; we still exchange pollen and divisions of plants.
I love hybridizing paphs and a few other genera. I have made about 150 paph hybrids in the past couple of years. I sell my flasks/compots to make money to pay for the oil to heat my greenhouse. I keep it as a hobby for simplicity of life. 
I once made a cross which to my surprise was a new genera of orchids. I named it after my mentor Derosaara (brassia-aspasia-odontoglossum-miltonia).
Slippertalk has offered me a great opportunity to learn more and see orchids that I have never seen before. We are constantly learning!

Thanks


----------



## paphioland (Sep 13, 2006)

oh and I want to live like the dudes in entourage. Except with a big green house filled with roths. That's my dream. I keep bugging my bro to move out to La and start reading for parts. I can be his Johny Drama!


----------



## paphioland (Sep 13, 2006)

I wouldn't mind living like the kids on the OC either.


----------



## paphioland (Sep 13, 2006)

Mahon said:


> ...same here, didn't see this thread until today...
> 
> Well, most of you know me (some of you hate me, no matter)... I'm 17, senior in high school. I am a Seaman Apprentice (E2) in the US Navy's Advanced Electronics Computer Field (AECF/AEF)... I am being shipped out July 18th next year...
> 
> ...



Thanks for serving my country that I dearly love and the people that make it great. You rock.


----------



## Marco (Oct 30, 2006)

**bump**


----------



## streetmorrisart (Nov 2, 2006)

As usual, it’s late or never for me. 

I’m Robin, and I recently turned 30 (but I still get carded!). I’m from a little town in southwestern Michigan on beautiful Lake Michigan about an hour and a half from Chicago. I’m a professional artist (yep, ~14% self-employment taxes and all) with a Bachelor of Fine Arts from the University of Michigan in Ann Arbor. I’m still interested in all the other subjects I studied there, including Northern and Eastern European literature, mythology and folklore…and of course, art history—especially Asian art history. I grew up surrounded by Ukiyo-e prints and things my mom brought with her from Hong Kong (she’s Caucasian but lived there for many years). 

I grew up helping my mom plant every Japanese maple, hosta, bulb, choice perennial and evergreen under the sun. She’s done such a remarkable job that people actually park out front and wander around the property (much to my dad’s irritation). I was made fun of in high school for always being out in the “yard” helping her! 

My interest in orchids, tropicals and succulents started with my first trip to my alma mater’s conservatory—Matthai Botanical Gardens. I didn’t buy one of my own until I’d graduated and realized I probably had the skills to keep it alive. I started out with a clearance, semi-alba, out-of-bloom phal for ten bucks—I still have it too! As you might guess, a lot of my art is orchid-inspired, a contemporary take on them if you will. 

After I graduated U of M, I got married and moved to Detroit with my husband who was working on his M.D. in Pathology / Ph.D. in Immunology. (He’s on the research end of medicine rather than the “open your mouth and say ahhh” end.) We lived in a high rise building downtown with enormous windows that begged me to fill them with orchids and other plants, so that’s just what I did. 

He turned down residency/fellowship offers in San Francisco and Baltimore to move to St. Louis (I guess you can’t do better in the U.S. for immunology research), so that’s where we’ll be for five years. Lucky for me, there’s a huge urban park and a great botanical gardens here (I’m sure PHRAG will back me up on this) and lots of light for growing orchids. My husband walks three blocks to his job at Barnes-Jewish Hospital in the morning and I work at my drawing board and computer all day. 

We are purposefully childless at this point, instead devoting our free time and bits of cash (debt-laden residents and artists aren’t exactly flush) toward our inane hobbies like orchids, comic books, fancy goldfish (Demekins and Ryukins) and our two spoiled black cats.


----------



## PHRAG (Nov 2, 2006)

ROBIN!!! Where were you when I started the comic book thread and felt so alone when nearly nobody responded? I buy hardcover collected editions at this point because I got tired of hauling floppies around, but I have a good sized graphic novel collection. I also have some original comic art and signed lithographs. 

And sadly, I never got the chance to visit the Missouri Botanical Gardens. When I lived in St. Louis, I was a poor college student trying to cut it in the big city. Orchids weren't a priority then, but I plan on making it back someday.

If you ever decide you want to market some paintings on slippertalk, feel free. I have been thinking about getting a Paph philippinense commission at some point in the future, so if you take requests maybe we can set something up.

I just bought some contemporary Japanese art prints from a gallery in Tokyo and the process was so easy, I plan on ordering more. Woodblock prints have always been a fascination of mine. I have some printmaking supplies now, and I am trying to work up the inspiration to start printing again. I did alot of it in high school and college, but got distracted once I took my first ceramics class. I had a wheel and kiln for three years, and hope to again someday. 

Hrrm. Maybe it's time for an art appreciation thread.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Nov 2, 2006)

Ha ha, didn't even see that thread! I check things here in fits and starts. It actually has a lot to do with whether I'm working on a painting because I feel like it or knocking out a commission (yes, I take requests--lots of requests!). That's a nice offer from you regarding posting work here. My last slipper painting was the malipoense in my new avatar. It sold to a paph vendor at the Illinois Orchid Society show a few weekends ago. (I was there with a stack of my art helping a good friend with his exhibit and sales table.)

I like comics, especially Vertigo titles and X-Men, but it's my husband who is an out-of-control fan. He's always dying to talk about them--I think I'm going to pm you his email address! I believe he’s over the 3,000 mark at this point…he’s been collecting them since he was little. 

One of the things I like about the gardens here is that it's free to go once you pay $60 (I think it was around that) for an annual membership. That gets you and a guest in all year. We're without a car these days (with things within walking distance and a good light rail it's possible), so we take the bus there once every couple weeks or so...got “stuck” there Sunday waiting for the bus which was supposed to come on the half hour and didn't for almost two. Their koi are about three feet long and you can feed them! That's worth getting stranded for in my book.

As long as you have solid references of your philippinense (and I’m guessing you do), I can definitely do something with it. (Mine bloomed last year and I don’t expect another spike until next.) I usual ask for a few because very rarely does one image tell the whole story. I like having as much visual information as possible so I can pick and choose what to emphasize. 

This is my absolute favorite woodblock print of all time. I’ve been searching for a reproduction of it for years with no luck. If you ever see one, please let me know: http://www.hiroshige.org.uk/hiroshige/100_views_edo/images/100_views_edo_118.jpg


----------



## PHRAG (Nov 2, 2006)

I have seen all the 100 Views prints, but they can be hard to find for sale. I will keep an eye out.

I want this one by Koson...

http://www.allinsongallery.com/koson/flowerplum2.jpg

And had the opportunity to buy one on eBay a while back. It went for a few hundred dollars, and I wasn't convinced I wanted to spend that for a reproduction print. Then I saw what they go for through galleries. YIKES! So I am back to watching eBay.  

This is the gallery I bought from in Tokyo, and the work of Hajime Namiki.

http://www.kandaboq.com/namitop.htm


----------



## streetmorrisart (Nov 2, 2006)

The one you posted a link to is simply spectacular. I can see why you want it so badly! The other two are lovely as well, though I think I prefer the first of the two; it's more ethereal (imo). 

I got to see my fav at The Met last year. It took me by surprise too--I didn't even know they had one of them in their collection.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 2, 2006)

I am purposely avoiding jumping into this thread because my life is so scattered at this moment, but... on comic books, I have been collecting since the 70's. I have a large collection of Jack Kirby, Richard Corben, Frank Miller and other artists. Not a lot of original art yet but as my priorities change and I get less involved in tournament paintball [getting to old to outrun the youngsters] and model trains [need to back out as head of a club] I will probably try to get more.


----------



## Marco (Nov 2, 2006)

got any paintball pictures??? oke:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 2, 2006)

Yep, and when I master cutting and painting and adding links I will attach them. Next week {Nov. 8-12, 2006] the World Cup for paintball is in Kissimee, Fla. at Disney Wide World of Sports. About 300 teams in 2 different formats. Loads o' Fun! :rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (Nov 2, 2006)

Robin, 

re: the botanic garden membership. If you are an AOS member, many botanical gardens offer reciprocal membership to their gardens and Missouri Botanical Garden is one of them. Free admission to AOS members and 10% off in the store. That made it worthwhile for me to join AOS because my local garden honors it as well.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks for the info, Heather! I got an invitation to advertise in their magazine recently and I've been tempted regarding all of it...I've got friends pushing me to start in the judging program too. I dread that becoming not fun though. My aesthetics don't always check out with theirs. That's a nice deal though. I know for a fact my SO considered me getting me an AOS membership for my birthday instead of more AbFab dvds. As it stands, I can paint orchids with a relaxed background of Patsy, Edina and insanely loud apartment refurbishments next door.


----------



## Heather (Nov 2, 2006)

If you start in the judging program, definitely let me know. I'm on the very outer edges of considering it too. Just not sure I'm well rounded enough (or committed enough?)


----------



## Marco (Apr 3, 2007)

**bump


----------



## Per (Apr 3, 2007)

I am almost 24 (late April). I got my Mechanical Engineering B.S. from University of Virginia (UVA) in 2005, and I am currently in my 2L year at UVA Law. I grow in three big windows in my apartment (lots of light from the south). This is my fourth year growing, and I have ~55 orchids. Most of these are Paph species, but I have a few other things that have caught my eye.


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 3, 2007)

It's been a while since this thread started, so let's update.

I am 30. I have multiple brothers and sisters. I used to design websites. I have owned a bookstore. I am married to a woman named Brandy. We are currently living in Phoenix, AZ. Her job requires us to travel to different cities.

UPDATE:

I started school in January to become a Respiratory Therapist. I will graduate sometime in the Fall of 08, and if I pass two certification exams, I will be qualified to examine patients, hook people up to respirators, analyze arterial blood gasses, perform pulmonary function tests and many other exciting things. In short, I will not be a doctor*, but I will play one for the ladies :drool: 

*In order to become an actual Doctor, I would need many more years of school and fewer brain cells. 

Oh yeah, I grow Neofinetia falcata, Aerangis, Angraecum, species Phalaenopsis and a few odds and ends.


----------



## Heather (Apr 3, 2007)

Okay, I'll play. 

I'm 35, single, and just changed jobs and moved for the fourth time in a year. I still grow multi floral paphs and phrag. besseae species and hybrids. 

I am now working in the Development Dept. at the New England Wild Flower Society, where we have just gone through the re-branding process. 

We are not NEWFS, nor are we New England Wildflower Society. 

We are all about going NATIVE and being WILD. Two things I can get behind.


----------



## MoreWater (Apr 3, 2007)

Per - heading for the patent bar?


----------



## Per (Apr 3, 2007)

Ki,
That's definitely what I thought when I applied, but I am keeping myself open to other types of law as well. Since coming to law school, I have found that several fields are surprisingly interesting, such as bankruptcy, mergers, and administrative law. This summer, I may be assigned to some patent work. If I click with the material, I will take the patent bar; if not, then I will pursue other interests. Right now, I am trying to get as many different experiences as possible. 
Are you in the patent business?
~P


----------



## MoreWater (Apr 3, 2007)

Per said:


> Right now, I am trying to get as many different experiences as possible.



Definitely a good approach. It's not easy to switch once you're out. I do soft IP - trademarks and copyright.


----------



## Per (Apr 3, 2007)

That sounds interesting. How do you like it?


----------



## MoreWater (Apr 3, 2007)

Love it. I sent you a PM.


----------



## Per (Apr 3, 2007)

Sorry. I just noticed it. I am glad to hear that you love your job, especially since I may be headed that way. You have a return PM.


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi, I'm Zach and I'm 21. I don't think anything has really changed since the first time I posted in this thread.


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 4, 2007)

hi! I am 18, currently taking Australian Matric. i will be furthering my studies (hopefully) in australia  next year... i am the eldest of 2 children, and have a younger sister. I planted orchids since i was 12 years old.my fascination started with the orchids brought by a plant vendor at the local weekly market. i have been a member of the local orchid society for almost as long...but the society is not very active... I started off with a mixed collection (vandas, dends, catts, oncis...), but now i specialise in paphs, as i find them interesting  . the thing that intrigues me is that they are local plants (native to Malaysia) yet are rarely seen and planted. few people have success with them, but i seem to have some progress...hehe...not bad, huh? :clap: I love all paphs, especially species, but i am a bit partial to intersection crosses.... It makes me sad to see local paphs being decimated to be sold, or to be cultivated unsuccessfully, and eventually killed because of the lack of understanding of their needs...:sob: oh, well... guess that's all bout me... :wink:


----------



## bwester (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm 27, married and a food chemist for a local food company. I grow mostly slippers, bulbos and catasetums in a small greenhouse I designed and built behind my house. My other hobby is working on my vintage BMW motorcycle and car. Both of which I absolutely love to drive and tinker with. The car is a 74 BMW 3.0s with a custom made engine and drivetrain that will scare the living **** out of anyone who rides with me. I love it.


----------



## Bob Wellenstein (Apr 4, 2007)

This is me and one of my friends, Zsa-Zsa. I raise viruses and Paphiopedilums and Morgan Horses and Friesian Horses. My wife Lynn is responsible for probably more of what you know about raising Paphs than you will ever realize.


----------



## Marco (Apr 4, 2007)

I work as a staff accountant whored between the tax and audit department and ive only been working full time for about 6 months. I finished my very first audit about 3 weeks ago of a small union and all its branches. And now its tax time


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2007)

Marco, remember why Hoffa went swimming w/ the fishes!


----------



## Marco (Apr 4, 2007)

never seen the movie but it just hit my to watch list..


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2007)

Not movie, history!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jimmy_Hoffa
A small union!


----------



## Marco (Apr 4, 2007)

Yes, yes I know about that but i was talking about the movie oke:


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 4, 2007)

let's see...

im 23. I'm the oldest of three siblings and the tallest in the family (6'2"). I have a degree in biology and minor in information technology. I am a website designer at homExpressions LLC which sells window shade.

My love of plants is a mystery. At age 8, I got my first carnivorous plants, a Venus Flytrap. Been growing them for 15 years now as I have about 32 species. I mainly grow Sarracenia (North American Pitcher Plants). Then came in the orchids by the swarms  .
I got into orchids my junior year of college. I first acquired Maudiae type Paph, Phals, Onc. Sharry Baby and Paph. Temptation. I bought a couple of Cattleya but they went out the door very fast due to my expanding Paph collection. Been collecting and collecting and soon enough, 2 years later, here I am with 47 orchids all on my bedroom window sill (natural lighting). 

I specialize in Paphiopedilum multifloral species / hybrids and Phrags.


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 4, 2007)

I am 52, the second oldest of 4, father of 3, husband of 1.  

I am a chiropractor and have been in private practice for the last 20 some odd years. My first orchid was purchased in 1984 while living in San Diego. I mounted it on a tree in my yard. When I moved back east it remained there. I didn't purchase my second orchid until 1999. I now have a mixed collection with emphasis on paph rothschildianum and it's primary hybrids and Bulbophyllum species. I think my collection numbers close to 350+ chids. I grow some of my plants at home but the bulk of my collection is in a friend's greenhouse.

My children are now in their teens...payback time for what I did to my parent's during my teen years :wink: I had to sit my 16-year-old son down the other day and have a "partying" lecture. It is amazing how when you are wearing the parent "hat" how your views have to change. I am a product of the 70's. There is not much that my children can do that I haven't done at some point in my life.

When I am not shuffling my children around, I enjoy white water canoeing, or backpacking. I have been into plants since as far back as I can remember. I believe it was my grandmother that got me into gardening. I live on a 10 acre parcel that is mostly treed and most of my gardens are shade gardens.

I did spend a week doing hikes in the high Peruvian rain forest last fall. That was a wonderful trip filled with the beauty of nature and blooming orchids. I have done some hiking in the jungles of Belize as well. Most of my other hiking experience is within the National Park System or locally.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 4, 2007)

Ron-NY said:


> I had to sit my 16-year-old son down the other day and have a "partying" lecture.



What ever happend when you washed his phone a couple of weeks back?

Kyle


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 4, 2007)

Kyle said:


> What ever happend when you washed his phone a couple of weeks back?
> 
> Kyle


 got that dried out and it works just fine :clap: must be the wash and wear modeloke:


----------



## Rick (Apr 4, 2007)

Ron-NY said:


> got that dried out and it works just fine :clap: must be the wash and wear modeloke:



I dropped mine in the creek a couple of times too. It came back to life after a couple of days, but after a year it needed a new battery, and when I took it in, the moisture detection tab was red so it voided the warranty.


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 4, 2007)

Rick said:


> I dropped mine in the creek a couple of times too. It came back to life after a couple of days, but after a year it needed a new battery, and when I took it in, the moisture detection tab was red so it voided the warranty.


 well the moisture tab is bright red on his


----------



## ohio-guy (Apr 4, 2007)

OK, my turn. 
I am 47, and have been growing orchids more or less for about 15 yrs. I live in central Ohio, and grow in a room in the basement which is evolving with more lights and better climate control over the last few months. I had grown a mixture of paphs, phals and catts, but seemed to do better with the slippers, so recently have expanded my collection in that direction.

I did my undergraduate degree in biology at University of Cincinnati, with an emphysis on botony. I have always enjoyed plants and gardens. 

I have been a Family Practice doc for the last 5 years after having been an Emergency Medicine Physician for 12 yrs before that. I liked being in the ER, and I like doing family medicine too. Now I actually get to sleep more during the night (emergency medicine is shift work, and everyone does their share on nights...) but I seem to miss the blocks of time off. All in all though I must say it is great to have a job where people come to you and ask your help. 

I come from a big stoic German family, am the 3rd of 7, and have 14 nephews and nieces. I dont see much of my sibs however, as most of them seem to have an even harder time accepting the fact that I am gay than I did. As I have gotten older I DO tend to make it an issue to let people know I have a same sex partner, because if equal rights are to be afforded to us, we need to let people know we are here, and we work and live among you already. Pretending we are few in number or marginalized to stereotypical positions doesn't reflect the reality of life. 
I have a great partner, who is much more extroverted than me, and who pretends not to notice that I have an ever expanding collection of plants taking up room in the house. We also have two French Bulldogs, Zoey and Cooper, who are great fun and a constant source of amusement. 

Oh, and by the way, my first name is Eric, which seems to be one of the more popular names of the members of this forum. I have seen at least 3 other regulars who share my name , and a couple occasional posters too. 
Do you think our interest in slipper orchids was somehow pre-ordained?

Eric


----------



## Heather (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm glad we bumped this thread, it is great to meet all of you! 

Your horse(s) are gorgeous Bob! I love Friesians!


----------



## bwester (Apr 4, 2007)

Bob, the viruses scare me a bit.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey Eric! I think there must be a connection with orchids....we rule! Take care, Eric


----------



## suss16 (Apr 4, 2007)

I am not the most prolific poster but do read ST often. I am 43, live in Norfolk, VA and getting married soon. Wish me luck -when we get past the planning phase, the rest will be easy. The future wife loves everything about the process of getting married - I am hanging in there. Take a read and easy with the jokes...

http://www.print2webcorp.com/news/vapilot/celebrations/20070318/p2_a1.htm

I have been growing orchids on and off for 15 years - and recently got back into the hobby. Grow mainly paphs (parvis and parvi hybrids) and phals - planning a greenhouse and grow room to be completed in the fall. I really enjoy working on my small pond (fish, bog area with CP's and cyps) and lifting weights. I have a degree in geology - never really used it to make money but love all science. 

Love to see orchids in the wild - Belize, Costa Rica twice and looking forward to seeing some cyps growing in areas other than my backyard.

Nice meeting you guys.


----------



## bwester (Apr 4, 2007)

Future wifes pretty hot, Congrats Tony and welcome to the forum :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 4, 2007)

Congratulatins to you both!
Do you have any photos of your backyard?


----------



## suss16 (Apr 4, 2007)

From last year (May 20th) by the end of the year it was almost out of control and will have to prune heavily. The iris's in the top pond/filter were over 4ft tall!

It is now 2 years old and starting to settle... the pink flags in the foreground are where my CP's are. I dug a hole and lined it with 6 mil poly and filled with sand and peat. They are staring to show some spring time growth - so I did not screw them up. My cyps are in another part of the yard and are starting to poke out of the ground... I will post pics when/if they bloom.


----------



## Marco (Apr 4, 2007)

Congrats Tony! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Heather (Apr 4, 2007)

Gorgeous, and welcome!


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 4, 2007)

great pond Tony...do we get an invite to the wedding...online dating...online friends


----------



## Bob Wellenstein (Apr 5, 2007)

Well. Blake, maybe I should explain that I grow the viruses in my laboratory in cell cultures and embryonated SPF (Specific Pathogen Free) eggs. My lab is responsible for certifying that SPF eggs for vaccine production meet USDA, FDA and European Pharma standards for freedom from about 35 viruses, bacteria and mycoplasmas. We also do the same for a Pharma company that is producing pharmaceutical agents in transgenic chickens. Hopefully a little less scary.

Heather, Friesians rule. Had to have one good looking animal in the photo! They are still uncommon in North America with less than 600 registered last year, most still being imports. After years with other horses that I adore, the Friesians have become almost a rebirth for us. We have five imported adult mares now, all ster ranked and one beautiful yearling filly, with two Goffert foals due this spring. Goffert was the model for the new Friesian Breyer, but very unfortunately died this late winter from a colic attack. If anyone wants to see what Friesians look like, go to you tube and search under Goffert, there are several tributes to him - the 8+ minute one is the best because it contains a Funeral pagent with Friesians from the Netherlands in the second half. Say what you want about Martha Stewart, but the lady raises Paphs and Friesians, so we think she has good taste, at least.


----------



## Heather (Apr 5, 2007)

Bob Wellenstein said:


> Say what you want about Martha Stewart, but the lady raises Paphs and Friesians, so we think she has good taste, at least.



Yeah, I keep telling her about the forum but so far, no mention on the show or radio.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2007)

Heather said:


> Yeah, I keep telling her about the forum but so far, no mention on the show or radio.


I give Martha props for having cred w/ Hiphop stars!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2007)

ohio-guy said:


> Oh, and by the way, my first name is Eric, which seems to be one of the more popular names of the members of this forum. I have seen at least 3 other regulars who share my name , and a couple occasional posters too.
> Do you think our interest in slipper orchids was somehow pre-ordained?
> Eric


Wise parents!


----------



## Ayreon (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm Mattias Norén, from Sweden. 34 years old.
Married to Liselott, and we have two sons, André 4 and Alex 2.
I have my own business, creating CD artwork mostly for Metal Albums.
www.progart.com

I'm a Paph fanatic 
Here's my collection
www.progart.com/paph
 
I have even built a green house indoor in our basement.
Sounds a bit strange perhaps but it works great 

My wife loves orchids too thank god, even if she prefers a more mixed collection with Cattleyas, Phals, Dendrobiums, Vandas etc.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2007)

suss16 said:


> Love to see orchids in the wild - Belize, Costa Rica twice and looking forward to seeing some cyps growing in areas other than my backyard.
> 
> Nice meeting you guys.


My mom is in Chesapeake by the intercostal waterway. Maybe I can get her to plant some Cyps so you can see them in someone else's backyard!


----------



## TADD (Apr 5, 2007)

Ammazing Art Mattias!!!!! I love metal art. Are most of these nordic/ celtic metal bands? Awesome!


----------



## Ayreon (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks TADD!
No, it's bands from around the world. Many of them American.


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 5, 2007)

Very cool art Mattias! Snowbound reminds me of the farm my grandparents owned.

But where are the prints of your orchid art?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 5, 2007)

Nice collection, Mattias.


----------



## Oscarman (Apr 6, 2007)

Ok, I'll be the 121st!

My name is Dave and I'm an orchid addict. I live in Edmonton, which is the capital city of Alberta - Canada's sunniest province. Edmonton has a population of 730,372. At 264 square miles it covers an area larger than Chicago, Philadelphia, Toronto or Montreal and gives us one of the lowest population densities in North America. I have been in the food industry all my life and for the last 3 years teaching Culinary Arts at NAIT. My wife is an EA at an engineering company and licensed massage therapist. We have 2 beautiful girls 3.5 yrs and 5 mths.

Although I did not know it at the time, I started collecting orchids in 1985. After reading an article about Plants by Mail-order I sent away for some catalogues from Canadian Orchid Growers. Reading their catalogues was like reading a good novel; a story that deserved to be read over and over. After placing several orders and being fascinated by the myriad that existed I began to seek more.

Joining our local society, I soon discovered ways to acquire many more orchids. Local hobbyists selling their excesses, group orders from specialized nurseries in exotic locations, society show and sales and the WOC. Plants quickly began to occupy various areas of our home and I yearned for more. There were always more interesting flowers of different colors and scents needing purchase. 

Soon the design of elaborate shelving units, light set ups with multiple bulbs, timers and automatic drainage systems occupied my waking thoughts. Any trip became an excuse for an orchid hunting expedition. An open air Jeep tour in Hawaii became an orchid safari. A Florida bound honeymoon allowed for poolside relaxation while waiting for orchid deliveries. Attending a World Orchid Conference became the sole goal of a trip to its location. I even considered ways to live and work in the US at any of the major orchid firms, dreaming of what a fascinating life one could have working for growers such as Fennels, Jones & Scully, Stewarts or Hauserman's.

After a purchasing a home plans began to erect massive greenhouses, schemes devised on the demolition of an adjoining property to allow its consumption into my grand vision. After a while a spark of reality burned through this mesmerizing haze and I was smacked hard in the face with the cold facts of Alberta, greenhouses and -35° C winters. 

I had become aware of the craze that was consuming me. Orchids were my fix. My voice could often be heard....."I really need this one" or "that is so unique and now I have enough". But it was never enough - I was orchid drunk. If I going to get one plant, three would result. Multiple vendor sales equaled uncontrolled lust. Like a feeding frenzy, I gorged at every opportunity. Something had to be done.

My attention turned inwards and after many more years, I resigned myself to the non-commercial orchid grower lifestyle. My focus narrowed to 3 main alliances: Cattleya, Phalaenopsis and Cypripedium. Flasks and seedlings began sprouting up everywhere and growing within the comfy shelter of my basement. Slowly building to a selection of orchids that can be cultured for my interest and allow the excess to be sold as required.

That is the story of my addiction.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 6, 2007)

Oscarman said:


> My name is Dave and I'm an orchid addict. ...That is the story of my addiction.


Good story, Dave. It has the makings of a good novel, at least for the rest of us orchid addicts. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome from NYC!


----------



## isaias m rolando (Apr 6, 2007)

Who's next? me?.....ok...
Well, 51, ophthalmologist and profesor at Universidad Peruana Cayetano Heredia. I do also research at the Tropical Institute of Medicine (same UPCH). A widower after August 30, 2002, my dear wife passed away after brain cancer. Educated by the Jesuit School in Lima ( 1960-1972).
Living and working in Lima, Macchu Picchu (Aguas Calientes) and Moyobamba tha last 20 years. An orchid fan the last 35 years of my life. I thank God for the opportunity of living in a country of such a big biodiversity and wonderful natural scenary. Lots of orchids of course. 
My fisrt orchids were C. rex, Stanhopea candida and Coryanthes macrantha. Since then i got the "infection". Have traveled many sites in my country and lectured about our orchids in Japan, US, Canada, Brasil, Venezuela, Colombia, Ecuador, Spain, France, Belgium, Holland and lately Costa Rica. It has been a wonderful life experience to get to know so many good people verywhere.
Wish we could all work together to protect orchid habitats and natural wild species. Have 15 years experience with Orchid Conservation "in situ" at Macchu Picchu Protected National Sanctuary. Hope to have the opportunity to work with peruvian Phrags, Masdevallias, Maxillarias and of course Cattleyas, my personal favorites, C. rex leading the group.
If I can be of any help for your questions, please do not hesitate to contact me.


----------



## Grandma M (Apr 6, 2007)

Isaias, I envy you being able to see the beauty of Macchu Picchu so often. 

I was there many years ago. I have traveled a lot through South America, Europe, Canada, and the U.S. but I have never seen anything that impressed me with it's unspoiled beauty as much as Macchu Picchu. Im sure it has changed after so many years, (it was in the late 60's, before many of you were born) but the natural beauty and it's history will always be there. I wish I were young enough to go see it again. 

Hopefully the accommodations and roads have improved since then.


----------



## rfunc (Apr 6, 2007)

Hello. I am fairly new to ST and a quiet reader of the posts 

I am a member of the Miami Valley Orchid Society (Dayton, OH) with fellow ST'ers "Jon in SW Ohio" and "daveb".

My childhood and teen years were spent near San Jose, CA where my acheivements included CCS (Central Coast Section) football champions - division 3. I took over raising my father's large Cymbidiums during the High School years after he fell ill and was subsequently forced into retirement by Intel Corp. (long story there...)

Received my Undergrad degree in Forestry from the University of Missouri. During my enrollment at Mizzou, I gleaned a long-lasting interest and personal education in building and enjoying fast cars. I now reside in a NW suburb of Dayton, OH; after a short layover in St. Louis - where I met my reason for moving to Dayton.  I am currently pursuing my MBA and she is pursuing her Doctorate in Physical Therapy. Oh yea, I will turn 31 in May...

I have a small backyard greenhouse which I built (the first iteration of) in late 2001. I recently ran inventory and have 188 orchids. Mostly Cattleyas, Phrags, and Paphs - but I try to maintain a decent variety of other genus' - recent purchases include a bunch of Parvi paph's and some of Leo's sanderianum seedlings. Eventually I would like my collection to consist of all Specimen size plants, but until I can get there it seems worthwhile to dabble in as much variety as I can squeeze into the greenhouse (literally at capacity now). I was recently the plant registration chair at MVOS's show - search the threads for some pics if you like (I sat in on the judging of 'Pink Puff' - big, impressive pouch compared to other recent liemianum AM's)

I sure hope to see/meet some of you at the MAOC in Chicago at the end of this month!!

-Robert


----------



## Ayreon (Apr 6, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> Very cool art Mattias! Snowbound reminds me of the farm my grandparents owned.
> 
> But where are the prints of your orchid art?




I haven't done much orchid art. Just one cover with with a vanda I think.
I really must do a heavy metal cover with some angry paphs :rollhappy:


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi
I'm 19 years old and sometimes I feel too young to be serious about orchids. So far my acedemic achievment is my completion of International Baccalaureate Diploma Programme, which is the most prestigious and rigorous curriculum offered by Alberta Learning for pre-university studies. I am now currently studying at the University of Alberta earning a degree.

I don't remember exactly when my mom and I had our first orchid, but it was a pink noid phal. Perhaps it was when I was 10. I was already addicted at a young age, getting mom to buy those supermarket orchids and reading books. My deceased uncle was also into growing phals, and I have memories of his most beautiful large white phals. Many friends and indirect family have yet to know and understand that I aquired such a serious hobby, which has now grown over my other well known hobbies and interests from my childhood. (I don't think they would have thought I was into plants, but rather animals) There is more in the house than mom's windowsill supermarket phals which are usually seen by guests.

Currently I am most focused with the subfamily Cypripedioideae, which is why I am here, although I do grow other orchid genera. Slippers have an intruiging beauty that is unique from those of the conventionally elegant beauties of cattleya, phals and cymbidiums, and it's an unique beauty which my mother hasn't aquired a taste for yet (but my Phrag besseae is approved by her, yay!).


----------



## DavidH (Apr 6, 2007)

It's great to see all the new people chiming in from all over! Welcome all!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 6, 2007)

Fren- my youngest, who's 14, is in an IB school...the Baccalaureate School for Global Education....here in Queens.....its a public school, but its nice to know that he's having an international level of education....Take care, Eric


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 7, 2007)

Cool Eric, he'll soon be doing similar things that I worked on. Many projects got sent internationally to be graded and there is an international bell curve too.

For me IB was definitely better than choosing to take the regular courses even though it is a lot more work. I had to complete two curriculums, both the IB dilpomas and the Alberta Learning dilpomas at the same time. I also self-improved in so many ways though my volunteer projects, and gained many life skills and experiences. It's also great that many universities around the world approve this diploma.
Only 11 students of my school completed the diploma and we were dressed in white graduation gowns rather than the normal black. We definitely stood out from the many black gowns! Many students decided not to complete every requirement for a IB diploma and recieved IB certificates instead. And I recieved a small scholarship from a bank My friends recieved many more scholarships!


----------



## ChrisFL (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi All, first post here. 

I'm Chris from Sarasota, FL. I live in St. Pete, Florida. I obtained a BS degree in Chemistry and Marine Science with a minor in Biology from Eckerd College, and I'm currently working on a PhD in Paleoclimatology and Stable Isotope Geochemistry at the University of South Florida.

I don't grow Paphs, and don't really have an interest in growing them myself, but for some reason I love reading about them. An odd sort of fetish. I really only grow a small amount of bifoliate species Cattleyas and Bulbophyllum species. I'm very picky because I'm space and extremely budget limited. My grandfather and his family grew corsage Cattleyas in Bristol, RI for a floral business that operated for nearly 80 years, so my excuse for my addiction is that it's in the blood. 

Cheers!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome, ChrisFL! That is a new twist on being a slipper addict. I'd wager that someday you'll want to grow them. 

Your studies sound interesting.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jul 11, 2007)

Well, here goes,

My name is Joseph, but my friends call me Joe. I'm about to start my senior year in high school and have been growing orchids (mainly slippers) since I was 10. It started out when I saw a picture of Cypripedium reginae while doing an elementary social studies project on the Canadian province of Prince Edward Island (whose provincial flower was Cyp reginae for a time). I had never seen anything like it before and it intrigued me, so I did a great deal of research on the genus and bought my first plant, a Cyp pubescens, that spring. With all the research I did the plant survived, and, encouraged, broadened my horizons into other genera. Today I am partcularly interested in the Paphiopedilum subgenus Parvisepalum; I am trying to collect all the species and primary hybrids for research and breeding, as well as personal pleasure . Of couse, I have a never-ending list of other plants I want and space is running short... I've been very interested in plants my whole life and plan to get a doctorate in botany after high school. I am currently enrolled in the IB program.

That's a little bit about me!


----------



## Heather (Jul 11, 2007)

Wow! I had no idea you were still in high school. With that sort of interest you're going to have a great career ahead of you. 

Keep our intern program in mind when you get to that point. www.newenglandWILD.com. A lot of our interns and fellows have returned as full time staff. AND we've got lots of Cyps.


----------



## ChrisFL (Jul 11, 2007)

SlipperFan said:


> Welcome, ChrisFL! That is a new twist on being a slipper addict. I'd wager that someday you'll want to grow them.
> 
> Your studies sound interesting.



Thanks SlipperFan. It may happen someday when I have more space. Pots take up a lot more room that cork and treefern slabs! I think its almost the people and the stories moreso than the plants. Seems like so much more intrigue in the Paph world.


----------



## Heather (Jul 11, 2007)

ChrisFL said:


> Hi All, first post here.
> 
> I'm Chris from Sarasota, FL. I live in St. Pete, Florida. I obtained a BS degree in Chemistry and Marine Science with a minor in Biology from Eckerd College, and I'm currently working on a PhD in Paleoclimatology and Stable Isotope Geochemistry at the University of South Florida.
> 
> ...



Whoops! Missed the one above Joe's. 

Welcome Chris. I'll give you a challenge. Buy a slipper. Then see what happens. :evil:

Actually, I bet you'd do well with a Mexipedium. They can take the heat (from Mexico) and are the smallest slipper species (though they are stoloniferous so they do tend to be a bit parapatetic.)


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 11, 2007)

Well, if you're willing to water them, supposedly some paphs (parishii and villosum come to mind) can do well mounted...sounds like work, but, its worth a try! Take care, Eric


----------



## ChrisFL (Jul 11, 2007)

Epiphytic paphs?! No... must... resist...


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 13, 2007)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Well, if you're willing to water them, supposedly some paphs (parishii and villosum come to mind) can do well mounted......



"lowii too, i've heard. i didn't know about villosum" he said in a casual voice, trying to disguise the way he just tried to bump the thread up...

actually, i don't think i've ever posted to this. i'm brian, i live in r.i. and work for a university in their research greenhouse/conservatory complex. i also consult for a nonprofit. the city lets us use a greenhouse in the second oldest cemetery in rhode island. we're a nonprofit dedicated to people with autism and related disorders. the ghouse is a work site for the clients and is retail and wholesale. we grow seasonal stuff (mums, poinsettias, easter lilies, annuals/perennials, then the cycle starts anew....).
and if i ain't immersed into plants enough, i'm currently the president my orchid society...


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 13, 2007)

hi, guys... 
okay, my contribution to this thread... I am 19 this year, and currently taking Australian Matriculation. I intend (hopefully) to pursue my studies in agricultural science in Australia next year.. Actually, I am more interested in horticulture, so maybe i will focus on that.  
My orchid addiction started 7 years ago.. there is this guy who sells pot plants at a weekly market where i go.. i started off with a few dendrobium seedlings, then slowly advanced to some cattleyas and phals and now graduating with paphs..  i currently grow about 50 paphs (species and hybrids), dends, some coelogynes (although they hate me..grrr), and i am falling in love with smelly bulbos... I also keep some vandas and other interesting non-orchid stuff like CPs and water plants..


----------



## Bolero (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi I'm Darren and aged 39. I work for the Australian Federal Government and enforce child support payments.

I have been a student judge for nearly 4.5 years and hopefully in the next year or two I will be a fully accredited orchid judge. I still have a lot to learn of course. I have been growing orchids for about 6 years.

I did serve in the Australian Air Force for a period of time and have been a government worker since in different departments.

I love reading literature, listening to classical music, repotting orchids and drinking as much red wine as humanly possible before I die........;-)


----------



## Candace (Oct 14, 2007)

> I work for the Australian Federal Government and enforce child support payments.



My hero!!


----------



## Hien (Oct 14, 2007)

Bolero said:


> Hi I'm Darren and aged 39. I work for the Australian Federal Government and enforce child support payments.
> 
> I have been a student judge for nearly 4.5 years and hopefully in the next year or two I will be a fully accredited orchid judge. I still have a lot to learn of course. I have been growing orchids for about 6 years.
> 
> ...



I read your post too quick and thought you said you work for Australian government enforce ORCHID support payment! silly me!


----------



## Corbin (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi, My name is Ed. I am a construction superintendent for a large design build company, Burns & McDonnell, in Kansas City. I was born in Texas and that is where my home is but for the last 8 years I have worked out of an apartment in Smyrna, Ga. (read suburb of Atlanta). I have only been growing orchids for a little over two years an so I do not have many.


----------



## Persephone (Oct 14, 2007)

Please have patience, this is going to be a long one...

As you may have already assumed, my real name is not Persephone. Persephone is the name I gave to my very first orchid - a paph I fell in love with at the NY Botanical gardens orchid show. I am ancient..59 years old and have four children. Oldest is married, second is working on doctorate in some sort of ecological marine stuff (too many syllables for me to remember), third is about to graduate with a 'very useful' political science degree and the fourth a university student majoring in sustainable landscape horticulture.

Presently I work as an Employment Specialist in the Welfare to Work program, but formerly was the Director of Enviornmental Affairs of my county in New Jersey. (think Sopranos) It is partially because of my lack of political "savvy" or, as I call it "presence of integrity" that I no longer hold that position.

I have an MFA from Pratt Institute, have worked as art department coordinator in an advertising agency, taught art in the South Bronx "Fort Apache" in the '70's , have studied medicinal herbalism for a few years and hold a certificate, am formerly an avid organic gardener, am presently serving my second term on my township council, the founding president of a park conservancy and environmental commission.

At one point, our household consisted of not only myself, my husband and the four kids, but six cats, a cockatiel, two hamsters, an iguana because didn't eat bugs, hermit crab and several pet plants. People used to get dizzy when they visited. I pride myself in being the kind of mom who took her kids out of school so they could experience a total eclipse of the sun in our back yard. They are well versed in cloud shape watching, mud pies, singing sily songs and dwadling.

And.....Persephone is expecting after a year and a half.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 14, 2007)

Persephone said:


> And.....Persephone is expecting after a year and a half.


Which Persephone???


----------



## Persephone (Oct 14, 2007)

SlipperFan said:


> Which Persephone???




Hahahahahahaha!
The paph.


----------



## philoserenus (Oct 14, 2007)

the name's Nick. i just struck the 20th mark not about 2 mths ago. a student at York University. honours chemistry (hoping to get into pharmaceutical and biological chemistry). i current work in a genetics lab (dun ask me wat a chem major is doing in a bio la, haha...). i got hooked beginning of May 2007. finally got brave enough to buy my first phal--which is still around growing quickly ^^ i havent really lived through my first winter with my orchids so i still do not know who will survive nor wat i like best; i seem to like all genera. i seem to have the wondering heart, haha. a windowsill grower for sure, and hoping soon some of my unbloomed orchids will bloom ^^


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2007)

Persephone said:


> At one point, our household consisted of not only myself, my husband and the four kids, but six cats, a cockatiel, two hamsters, an iguana because didn't eat bugs, hermit crab and several pet plants. People used to get dizzy when they visited.



Sounds like Eric Meulbauer's house, :rollhappy:


----------



## cyp8472 (Oct 20, 2007)

I guess a little overdue for my intro but I will give it a whirl. I am 20 years old and work at Lowe's as the Live Nursery Specialist which I love because they actually pay me to work with plants plus it pays for my extremely big orchid budget. When people come to my store asking for orchids I always give them the speech that you can grow orchids and almost always they walk out with an orchid but not before I refer them to Orchids Limited or Winsome Orchids. When I was in high school I tried to hide my hobby because I played hockey but it got out and my teammates and friends had a good laugh about it thinking I grew drugs. But after I explained to them what I did they took it seriously. I go to college now for horticulture which is fun because now school is actually interesting. 

Now where it all started, I get my green thumb from my grandma who passed away before I came in to my own as a grower. When my relatives and friends of the family see my plants, they always say, "she would have been so proud of you" which to me is no higher compliment. 

As for orchids I got orchid fever when my Aunt gave me a phal for my 13th B-day. Why I don't know, I grew regular plants outdoors like daylilies and iris but to me this was odd. So I researched orchids because I go big or go home when it comes to plants. In my research I found out that my state flower was an orchid, Cyp. reginae. For a couple of months I was obsessed over it because I wasn't being challenge as a grower. My parents finally broke down and bought me one for Christmas.(Best Christmas ever!) This one I still have to this day as well as the phal. 

Over the next few years I focused on the indoor orchids like phals, oncidiums, ghost orchids, vanda, psychopsis, vuyl and few other here and there. I found paphs which have completely taken over my growing space alittle later. All parvies and a few brachies. But lately I have broken down and got a few phrags. 

About this time is when I discovered other hardy orchids. I discovered that there were more then one kind of Cypripedium and it has been a never ending quest to own them all. Before I worked at Lowe's I didn't have much money of my own, and my parents spent more then I am willing to admit before they finally cut me off, so I only bought seedlings and the main reason I took to flasking.

This will be my 7 th year growing orchids and 5 th years flaking orchids, mainly cyps but a few other hardy orchid thrown in there. Expanding in to paphs, vanda, and phrags this year so that is something to look forward to plus I have the right equipment now to better do the job. 

This has been the biggest year for me with orchids because having money helps but I joined the two slipper orchid forums and met and talked to some really good people. I even joined my local orchid society which tomorrow will be my second meeting. I have extremely expanded my collection of cyps in one form of another. As to whether the new arrivals will grow is up for debate but even if I manage to kill one I learned what not to for next time. Also as I mentioned before most my money goes towards orchids.

Ok, this weird it is about 12AM and a ice cream truck or something with the music on just drove by my house.

That's me in a nut shell. -Jeran


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 20, 2007)

Delightful intro Jeran! Good for you, I'll keep my fingers crossed for successful flasking!


----------



## isaias m rolando (Oct 20, 2007)

who am I? i wish i could know...
male, 51a, medical doctor, PhD, ophthalmologist, principal profesor at medicine faculty, associate researcher in infectious diseases at a private university. member of the Amercian Academy of Ophthalmology.
orchidophile since january 1972 ( 35 years). founder and past president of the Club Peruano de Orquideas. member of the AOS Conservation Committee. Members of the Orchid Specialist Group IUCN/UNESCO. founder and past director of the Orchid Garden in Macchu Picchu Pueblo Hotel.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 20, 2007)

WOW - you've got your plate full!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 20, 2007)

Isn't this a wonderful place?! People of all ages, nationalities, backgrounds, etc. all meeting here because we all share the same passion.

I agree with goldenrose.


----------



## isaias m rolando (Oct 22, 2007)

I am also here because *I like to share*, information and good pictures.
I truly beleive we do not owe anything, we just need to share what we have what we care the most: our orchid heritage is in this planet to be shared...
have a nice week

isaias m rolando


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello all,
I thought I had already posted here but I just figured out I haven't!!!!

Well, in real world I AM YOU... AND YOU ARE ME!!! Or ... I AM I!!!! These are the words of someone wise and I think they define more or less everyone of us!!!
In physical (material) world I am a 23 year old, male, human being that just resently took his degree in Biology!!! At last!! Now I am thinking on having a master!!! Time will show!!!
I love orchids, aquariums, several pets and every living or non living being!!! (Sometimes I get frustrated by some (mainly humans!!!!), but I get over it soon!!!) I like to collect things like stamps, phonecards and (semi)precious stones! I love to go to the cinema and I enjoy creating handmade things! When time is much and free I play PC games!!! I am also a volunteer/member to the Greek Wild Life Hospital, Greek Ornithological Society and Chrysaetos (a team that concernes in preserning the 4 European Vulture species in W.C. North Greece)
When I firstly got into university I couldn't even imagine that, after five years, I would do such things, that I only dreamed of!!!

I think I have a lot of things to experience from now on, too!! LIFE here I come!!!!

Thanasis...


----------



## Heather (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey y'all - just bumping this up as it's time for some new folks and some updating. 

Oh goodness! I see it is also time for a major update of who I am and what I do! 

I'm 36, back living in Central Mass. Still working for a fairly small Non-profit but a different one from my first post, most of you already know I'm sure, but now I am with New England Wild Flower Society @ Garden in the Woods botanic garden, now working in Development (fundraising, wahoo!)

No SO, Yes evil cat, and pseudo mom to new puppy. 

I don't really grow slippers anymore (that is hard to say!) I have a nice Mexipedium who is revolting a little bit this summer, 6 Neos and a Dend. kingianum. The Japanese plants seem to be working out really well here so I am planning to expand the collection a bit this summer.


NEXT!!?!


----------



## Wendy (Jun 23, 2008)

I guess I should update as well....it's been two years since I started this thread. Time does fly dosn't it?

I still have my house cleaning business although it's been scaled back a bit to accomodate our new business adventure. Hubby and I are part of a group of friends who have started manufacturing composite decking. We bought (as a group) an old factory, renovated it ourselves and now make decking. Hubby is plant manager and I make sure the place is clean. Long, long hours but it's worth it when you own part of it. ( www.northerncompositeproducts.com for those who want to check it out)

Son, Ben, is now 19, out of school and working full time for a year or so before college. He wants to study a trade but needs time off to chill first. Steve and I celebrate our 21st anniversary next week. He needs a medal for putting up with me and my orchid hobby.

It's now over 7 years that I've been growing orchids. Most of them are multifloral paphs but I do like species Catts as well. (ok I confess to having a few 'other' orchids as well.  ) I really enjoy reading and posting to this board...thanks Heather for starting it!

Oh and we still have three catts and a JRT.:sob::clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 23, 2008)

My turn to update too...

I started my master in Environment Conservation and Management of Protected areas in Aristotle University of Thessaloniki here in Greece, in March 2008 and in the forthcoming week the first semester ends. I must say that I am way too thrilled with this master, although I was a bit hesitant at the beginning...

Since my last post in this thread, my collection has grown drammatically and there is no discrimination on which orchid to obtain as far as it can grow under my conditions!!!!!!  I have both epiphytic and terrestrials... Thank's to all of you, I have gained some experience in growing orchids (When I joined this forum I new mosty nothing in orchid culture) and managed to bloom some... I really appreciate all of you... Thanks...
I have also changed my aquarium set up from Amazon biotope to Malaui species tank. (Much easier...)
I am planning to move in a new house so that I can obtain more orchids and improve my growing conditions, but it is a long term plan...

Well that's all for now... Be Happy and Laugh a lot!!!! (it costs nothing and makes our lives easier...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Heather (Jun 23, 2008)

Cats, Wendy...cats.  

Than, need a girlfriend? Let me know! :rollhappy:


----------



## tocarmar (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi All,

My name is Tom, I am the youngest of 6 (2sisters & 3 brothers). I live in Catskill NY. I,ve been here almost all my life. I have tried the marriage thing 2x's both ended in divorce. I don't have any kids. I have a wonderful girlfriend that I meet @ work, Wal-Mart 3rd shift overnights. We are working together to open up an orchid nursery & all natural lotions shampoos ect. Hopfully we can open it by the end of this year.

I started growing orchids about 6-7 years ago the 1st one was a slipper from a local nursery, I started breeding them soon after that, I have received 2 of my own hybrids approx. 300 seedlings. I have about 20 more with Troy Meyers in various stages waiting to germinate to completely reflasked. I have another 25++ seed pods at home waiting to mature.

Tom


----------

